# Crestliner Sportfish 1850 Electronic Mounting



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

Curious what people have done with windshield options and their finders. I have purchased a second helix 9 I want to run at the dash but not seeing a lot of ways to mount the second one without blocking my instruments/gauges? 

I could stack one over my current one but don’t love the look. Debating building a piece that I can run over top the instruments and mount into it? Almost a shelf over it that then I could mount the helix into.

Just not a lot of ways to do it without blocking my gauges which I enjoy seeing. Thoughts? Pics of what you all have done?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

how far does your windshield wrap around on the side?


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

guppygill said:


> how far does your windshield wrap around on the side?


Not terribly far. Let me see if I can find a picture. 

I want to mount this one above the gauges but not sure ram mount has an arm to do that. Debated making a new cover for the gauges that I could weld a shelf to but rather find other options first. Not sure how easy getting curves of the original one would be to match and how it would look afterwards.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Tuff one. On mine I am gonna have to put it to the right side of me, just beyond the end of the windshield. Only other way, and most of them are doing it, is to stack them but you mentioned you don’t like that look. Do you have one on your bow?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Or if you troll you can mount it on the transom, lots of boats doing that now


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

You might want to check out the Balzout mounts. T & H Marine makes something similar as well. Mike


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

meyers9163 said:


> Not terribly far. Let me see if I can find a picture.
> 
> I want to mount this one above the gauges but not sure ram mount has an arm to do that. Debated making a new cover for the gauges that I could weld a shelf to but rather find other options first. Not sure how easy getting curves of the original one would be to match and how it would look afterwards.


Cornfield Crappie Gear can make you custom mounts. They have some of that best mounts on the market. They are a great company and Mark the owner is a super guy! They are located in Kentucky. You can check them out on their website.


----------

